

Ask HN: Retail startups? - tixocloud

Hi,<p>Just wondering if there are any retail startup folks that hang out on HN? Would love to have a chat with you as we&#x27;re building a service for retailers and wanted to learn more about the problems you face.
======
zer00eyz
If by retail you mean direct to consumer sales to customers then yes. If you
mean "physical presence" (retail vs online) then no

~~~
tixocloud
Yeah, what I meant was physical presence. I'm guessing you're more focused on
e-commerce?

